# Nong Khai



## sav (Aug 17, 2012)

Hello
My Wife Daughter and I intend to visit Nong Khai soon for a few days before we go to see my wife's family in Loei.Any comments about Nong Khai please our Daughter is 27 months old.
Thank You.


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

The only thing I remember my German friend telling me was that there was a really good German restaurant there where everything was homemade, including the saussages. I think the restaurant is somewhere near the border crossing. At least the beer should not disappoint you 

Sorry, I cannot be any more help! Bon voyage!


----------

